# سؤال بخصوص رموز علبة الفيوزات



## hajji81 (31 يوليو 2010)

بخصوص علبة الفيوزات 
كما نعلم انه يوجد علبة فيوزات لكل سيارة وهناك على غطاء علبة الفيوزات 
رموز وتحتوي العلبة على كتاوت او relay 
المهم اريد قائمة بمعاني الرموز لو سمحتم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى

اليك تعريف بعض الرموز من دليل المالك لسيارة باجيرو


----------



## hajji81 (31 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم هذه الرموز لم ارها على اي علبة فيوزات
هناك رموز اجنبية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 أغسطس 2010)

hajji81 قال:


> اخي الكريم هذه الرموز لم ارها على اي علبة فيوزات
> هناك رموز اجنبية



وعليكم السلام اخى
لا اعتقد ان الرموز تختلف من بلد لاخر او من نوع سيارة لاخرى
لكن الشئ المتاكد منه ان هذه الرموز موجودة بسيارات مواصفات خليجية وكما قلت لك هى من دليل المالك لسيارة باجيرو مواصفات خليجية


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم طلبك تجده في برامج الصيانة والاخ العقاب ما قصر وضح نوع لسيارة باجيرو .. لتجد طلبك بالتحديد اخي العزيز راجع برامج الصيانة ومنها الاتوداتا بعد فتح البرنامج توجه الى component locations  وبعد الضغط عليها ستدخل الى قائمة اختار منها fuse boxes/Relay plates


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 أغسطس 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي الكريم طلبك تجده في برامج الصيانة والاخ العقاب ما قصر وضح نوع لسيارة باجيرو .. لتجد طلبك بالتحديد اخي العزيز راجع برامج الصيانة ومنها الاتوداتا بعد فتح البرنامج توجه الى component locations  وبعد الضغط عليها ستدخل الى قائمة اختار منها fuse boxes/Relay plates



وعليكم السلام اخى

حتى برنامج اتوداتا لا يعطيك الرموز .. فقط بالارقام





شاكر لك اهتمامك


----------

